# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Çomlek me qepë

## Fiori

Për 4-5 persona duhen:
Qepë 1 kg, vaj 2 filxhanë kafeje, salcë 1 luge gjelle, verë një filxhan kafeje, hudhër një kokërr, kripë, piper, 2 fletë dafine.

Qepujkat (qepët sa një kokërr arre) qërohen dhe të paprera skuqen në tigan me yndyrë e hidhen në tenxhere. Në tigan hidhet një kokërr qepë e grirë hollë, kaurdiset pak, shtohet salcë dhe pasi kaurdisen së bashku shuhen me verë të kuqe ose të bardhë, shtohet kripë, piper, ujë dhe hudhra. 
Tenxherja mbulohet mirë dhe lihet në zjarr te javashëm për 20-30 minuta

----------


## alvi

Kush di te gatuaje comlek me qepe, te na thote.
sa me te detajuar shpjegimet ju lutem, se ne cunat jena me dy dur te majta kur vje puna ke gatimi. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ari32

ne mos gaboj behet dhe me plenc apo jo?pres dhe une pergjigje se jam kurioz.

----------


## Larsus

Comlek me qepe bente gjyshja ime, o zot te lepijshe duart...

me i mire behet me mish qengji/vici, ne fillim zihet mishi, mundohuni te gjeni mish me kocke te madhe nga ato qe u rrufitet mishi i kockes  :buzeqeshje:  dhe pritini thela te medha (me kocke ne mes) 

Qepet (1 lb/1 kg)zgjidhen kokerr medha dhe te bardha mundesisht, me majen e thikes i pret ne forme kryqi pa i shkuar deri ne fund, vetem 1/3 e te gjithes ta kete cekur thika, kjo behet qe qepa te mos shperbehet krejtesisht gjate zierjes. Aty ku e keni prere i futni nga nje thelpi hudhre te qeruar. 

Me kujdes hidhini tek tenxherja e mishit. Ne nje ene tjeter te keni skuqur/zverdhur lehte qepe te prere imet. Aty skuq paksa thelat e mishit per ti bere nje cike kerce (sic i dua une), hedh pak piper, kryp, vere te bardhe, uthull ose limontoz. I hedh te gjitha keto ne nje vend aty ke qepet, i hedh edhe pak uje, jo shume, rreth nje gote oses dy, dhe i vendos te zihen per 15-30 min me zjarr te ngadalte. Sipas deshires i hesh mender, apo gjethe dafine. 
Provojeni qepen qe tek ete shkrire, por mos e lini te shperbehet. Me pak raki, ah si jane...
buon appetite!!!

----------


## aleksia

> ne mos gaboj behet dhe me plenc apo jo?pres dhe une pergjigje se jam kurioz.


  :Lulja3:  Plec?Preshit i thua keshtu?nqs se po:Nuk behet me presh se ndryshe do quhej comlek me presh jo me qepe  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Larsus

> Plec?Preshit i thua keshtu?nqs se po:Nuk behet me presh se ndryshe do quhej comlek me presh jo me qepe


alekse bebushe, ari e ka per plencin, po ti je e vogel te kesh te atille apo te dish te hash mire...

me plenc nuk behet dhe aq e mire, une pervete, plencin e ha ne pace ose me veze.

----------


## aleksia

> alekse bebushe, ari e ka per plencin, po ti je e vogel te kesh te atille apo te dish te hash mire...
> 
> me plenc nuk behet dhe aq e mire, une pervete, plencin e ha ne pace ose me veze.


 E mo mire dhe ti si ben me vrap te me kritikosh   :i qetë:   Nje gabim i vogel nga ana ime sepse nuk e kuptova ca ish.

----------


## Brari

Pse o gjeni plenca ju ne Amerike..uëuë..

mir e ka larsusja.. plenci o pace behet o fergohet ashtu me veze.. 

por ka nji sekret.. plenci nuk lahet ashtu teper e nuk krruhet aq sa me ja nxjerr te gjitha ato cka e bejn ti themi plenc.. se athere duket sikur ha koperton biciklete..

Pra duhet ti lihet pak ashtu  si pore a si quhen ato.. .. qe ti vije pakez era bageti..

ehh sa ka zanati..

Ai Comleku i gjyshes se larsusit   e do dhe nje lug miell po ta tresesh ama.. e tja hedhesh tenxheres ..

po kur u bet ju more qe hidhni ver te bardhe neper gjellera..

uëuë.. qe ne koh te gjyshes kan perdorur reisling ne gjelle ca..

hajde burgjezo ministrish e drejtor fermo-kooprativash..


Mo ke maman e cacit gjyshe ti moj..?

lol

----------


## Henri

Çomleku do lepur që të shijohet ashtu si duhet. Kam nje kasap napolitan këtu tek lagjia, lepujt e freskët vijnë çdo të hënë, kujt t'ia mbajë xhepi le të vijë. Edhe plënci bëhet me qepë, po jo çomlek, thjesht tavë me miell te kavërdisur e qepë e gjethe dafine. Bëra një (tavë) parvjet, po plëncin ma lanë, se të ish për mua, aha! Bra, ti ke të drejtë për plëncin, poret jo aq shumë sa cipën e dhjamit e do ai i shkretë plënc që të zerë vend. Leje se m'ka marr malli me rrjep nji qingj, sikur të sjell në vete ajo shpretka e gjallë ashtu me erë përç. 

N.SH. Piperi ka më lezet kur hidhet kokërr në çomlek.

Se për pak harrova, kush më gjen një dorë gëlqere do i bëj një tav plënc. Po s'i pëlqeu, po i jap një vazo reçel bostani.

----------


## hotornot

Edhe une jam dakort me Henrin, Mishi i lepurit e qan comlekun!

----------

